# Papo, Safari, Breyer & other minature Figurine collectors



## TinysMom (Aug 30, 2008)

Well....some of my Papo arrived today - I'm uploading pictures now and will add them in a bit. It will be interesting to see what others have and what they choose to buy to add to their collections (if anything).

In my order today - I received 51106 - Arabian Foal lying on its back, 51055 - an Arabian foal scratching his ear w/ his back leg (can't find it in catalog) - is almost a "Mini" size, 51052 - Percheron foal laying on ground and 51096 - Pinto foal biting at its back.

I ordered these from Mother Turista's store on Ebay and requested a catalog since they had a few available - so now I have a 132 page catalog of all their items (only about 30 pages are the animals). The catalog is sort of neat and I really enjoy looking at it.

Before I get the pictures posted - I thought I'd share my impressions of these four items.

My favorite of the four is the foal that is laying on its back. The detail reminds me of Schleich. I wish that you could tell if it is male or female and I'm not a big fan of the way the tail is (on any of them really). But this one is my first choice. The detail for the hairs is nicely done. 

My second favorite is torn between the Percheron foal and the Arabian foal scratching its ear. The Percheron has no spots where it is laying on the table - I feel like that would have made it realistic. The face is not the best either - I think the Schleich horses have prettier faces. Still yet, when you see it laying on the table in the distance - say 1-2' away....it looks...nice. I like it. 

The Arabian foal is very very slick...not much detail for the hairs on the body. The face is ok - not outstanding - but not bad. The size is interesting...in my pictures I show it next to some Schleich models too if I remember right. I like the color though and somehow it feels "accurate"...

For the Pinto foal - until I put it next to the Schleich - I really really liked it. THe face is nice - the pose is interesting. I'm not a fan of the way the tail is. It isn't "slick" and you can tell the hairs on the body sort of. I even sorta halfway suspect it is male - but it isn't as obvious as it is on the Schleich. 

I think what I'm going to do - and I haven't decided fully yet...is I will probably display the Schliech nicely - but the Papo will be on my desk to "play" with sometimes...or as a bit of decoration. I won't have nearly as much Papo....as I do like the Schleich better for quality - BUT - I like the Papo for ingenuity of design. I find myself wondering (and have I haven't checked the dates on this but may do so...) if some of the Schliech horses that are posed differently - came out in response to the Papo poses (or vice versa). 

I like the small sizes of the foals I have here...they won't take up as much room on my desk as the Schleich...that is nice. I'm also less worried about damaging them....as they seem more like "toys" than collectible figurines.

In looking through the catalog - here is my take on things...

Except for the lion cub - I really like how they did the large cat family. I think I will be getting most of those.

The other wild animals are ok....hippos, elephants, etc. I really can't compare them to the Schleich as I haven't looked at both. I like the dodo and the kangaroo and I love the 3rd meerkat in the meerkat set (which is only available as a set). 

The bears are so-so. I like the pandas...sort of. I like the rack on the moose but not the moose itself. The squirrel, wolf, deer, etc. aren't that great to me - too fakey. I do like the stag but I haven't looked at the Schleich to see if they have a stag.

The horses are so so. There are maybe 6-8 I like and will add - the rest I'll pass on. They remind me of the older Schleich - not as much detail, etc. I wish I could see the detail on the Andalusian and the Appaloosa. I do like the horses that have saddles and are parts of sets - not sure if they're available alone.

As for farm animals....eh...its a mix. Some seem to have better paint jobs than others - I like the fact some cows have bells. I do like the bulldog and roosters.

So that's my take on what I can see from the catalog - I didn't go into all the various knights and stuff like that. It amazes me to see the variety of what they make....

I hope to post pictures soon.


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 30, 2008)

Some of the Papo with some of the Schleich





Pinto foal




Arabian horse scratching 




The one on the left that looks like its sitting on its hind legs is actually the foal that lays on the ground - but it looked really bad in the next picture because of the way it caught the light. This picture is closer to the detailing on it.




See how "fake" it looks here laying on the table? But it really does look nicer than that....I just can't get it right w/ the camera..




Percheron foal. This makes me want the mama and also the Percheron in the Schleich I think....


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 31, 2008)

Well - I have these on my desk and was looking at them today now that the newness has worn off. I wasn't holding them and looking at them - just looking at them where they're sitting.

And I do like them. They aren't the same as Schleich...but still yet - I do have them next to some of the Schleich and they don't stand out as being horrid paint jobs or really funky looking.


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 11, 2008)

Bumping for Snowy Shiloh - and so I can find this to post pictures in a bit from 2 Ebay auctions I won..


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 11, 2008)

I don't know why I liked these so much....but I did. So I just won them on Ebay.....I know...I'm crazy....particularly when you consider the price I paid for the first one (when I won it - I went ahead and bid on the 2nd one to have them facing each other). I don't know if I'll mainly put them out at Christmas or what...











Here is the description:

[align=center]_[font="Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, Serif"]Up forbiddingis aCM Breyer "Andalusian" G3Stablemate done in Krylon 18kt. Gold Metallic Plate with Christmas Holly and Snow and sealed in matte finish, by myself, Rebecca Eggers of Broken R Miniatures and Equine Creations. Hooves painted green along with mane and tail. Perfect for Holiday Fantasy Classes. NO rubs, cracks, breaks, or scratches. LSQ/PSQ. I would not hesitate to put in a live show.[/font]_[/align] [align=center]_ I also offer FREE touch-up service on all my CM's in case of accident's once in the new owner's posession._[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*Here is the second one:*[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*




*[/align][align=center]*




*[/align][align=center]_[font="Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, Serif"]Up forbiddingis aCM Breyer "Mustang" G3Stablemate done in Krylon 18kt. Gold Metallic Plate with Christmas Holly and Snow and sealed in matte finish, by myself, Rebecca Eggers of Broken R Miniatures and Equine Creations. Hooves painted green and red with white stripes, along with red and white candycane type mane and tail. Perfect for Holiday Fantasy Classes. NO rubs, cracks, breaks, or scratches. LSQ/PSQ. I would not hesitate to put in a live show.[/font]_[/align] [align=center]_ I also offer FREE touch-up service on all my CM's in case of accident's once in the new owner's posession._[/align][align=left]
[/align][align=left]It looks like she also does custom paint jobs but they're much more pricey...[/align][align=left]
[/align][align=left]_
_[/align]


----------



## bat42072 (Sep 11, 2008)

i love them


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 11, 2008)

Peg, I took 96 pictures of my little animals! Each one individually (and some with close ups) and then a few group shots. How should I go about posting pictures of them? Also, those are really pretty- what an interesting idea! All I know is I'd better stay away from eBay. Are you aware of the size of the Stablemates? They're smaller than Schleich... I have a pair, a mare and foal, that I bought a couple weeks ago. Pictures will be coming soon, I just took them!


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 11, 2008)

I don't care how you post the pictures.....but I think one thing I'm gonna do on these threads now to make it easier to load - is to try to limit it to 5-10 pictures per post so they load faster. I'm not sure if it will make a difference...

You could do the Papo in a couple of posts...then the Safari (or vice versa)....and thereby go by brand. Or you could go by animal type...the horses in one post...pets in another...

Just hurry up and post the pics...I'm dying to see them!

:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 11, 2008)

Peg, they're uploading to Photobucket now! Photobucket's been slow lately, so it may be a while. I took the pictures by type of animal, so I guess I'll post them that way. I have to try to remember what brand some of them are! It's interesting to see what quality difference there is, even among one brand... For instance, Safari has some animals that look incredible and have beautiful paint jobs, then a couple that are okay, and one in particular that I find really "meh". There are also a couple that I may want to return for one reason or another- considering this order had about 30 figurines, I'm not too surprised that there are a couple like that.

Oh and this batch was the second order I placed- the first one (completely Schleich, 13 figurines!) hasn't arrived yet


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 11, 2008)

Here are the long awaited pictures!

All the newbies together before taking off their tags:











*HORSES*

Safari Andalusian stallion- I think he's beautiful, one of my favorites!











Papo lying foal:











Safari Appaloosa foal (cute, but I wouldn't have picked it if I'd seen it in person):











Safari dappled grey stallion (I think he's really pretty, but it looks like his mold wasn't lined up right and I'm thinking of exchanging him):











Here you can see how his face looks kinda weird where the halves meet:











New horsies together:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 11, 2008)

*RABBITS

*Safari Rabbit (he is huge!):






weird pink dimple on his face- I guess it adds character!






Rabbit with Schleich rabbit (I noticed that several Safari and Papo rabbits seemed to be copying the Schleich rabbits):






Safari lop (one of my favorites, he has nice detail and is so cute! Even his belly is painted):
















Papo Checkered Giant (a copy of the Schleich one? Regardless, he's one of my favorites too):
















Papo and Schleich:











Safari hare (cute and whimsical, one of my favorites)











All the rabbits:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 11, 2008)

*CANINES* (that includes wolves, right?)

Safari wolf puppy (SO adorable, love her!):











teeny miniature wolf puppy (I couldn't resist, it was I think 25 cents):











Wolf puppies with the two Schleich doggies I also received today:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 11, 2008)

*BIRDS

*Safari Mandarin Duck (he's really beautiful, wonderful paint job and beautiful colors, lots of detail... The purple is metallic! Definitely one of my favorites):











Safari Cockatoo (one of my favorites, he has lots of detail and the pose is very typical of a cockatoo!):











Safari Hyacinth Macaw (also a favorite, he's beautiful and very realistic. I love parrots so I had to get him and the cockatoo!):











Safari Dodo (couldn't resist him, he's so goofy. Also has good detail and is one of my favorites. I got him for my boyfriend):






Safari Bantam Hen with Chicks (so cute! One of my favorites! I'm saying that a lot, I know...):

I thought it was funny how they put the labels on her:
















With my Schleich rooster that I got several weeks ago:






Birds together, plus my Schleich Toucan which arrived today, the Schleich rooster and the Schleich swan which I've had for a while:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 11, 2008)

*CATS

*Papo cat (very pretty with good detail, one of my favorites):











Safari Cheetah Cub (tiny and cute!):











Safari Orange Tabby (very cute and happy looking, with good paint job except her eyes are a little weird... one of my favorites anyway):






Safari Grey Tabby:






Twins!






Safari Lioness with Cub (quite large and beautiful, the detail work is lovely, but the cub has a white line on it's back... I'm considering exchanging it because of that):
















the white line. Was that intentional? It almost looks intentional and is very obvious. Do baby lions ever have a white stripe? 






Cats together, including my Schleich white lion cub which arrived today:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 11, 2008)

*FARM ANIMALS:

*Safari Lamb (this is my least favorite of all of them. It's body is molded white plastic, not painted. The big drawback though is the nose- someone put a giant dollop of brown paint on the nose that extends all the way to the inside of the mouth. I may exchange this one): 
















Safari Charolais calf (my first calf! One of my favorites, very pretty):











Together with my Schleich Swabian-Hall piglet that I've had for a while and the Schleich Goat Kid with Bell that I got today:


----------



## Bassetluv (Sep 11, 2008)

The line on the back of the cub looks like a slip of the paintbrush (from the lioness' chin paint). I love them though; of all the Safari, I think I like that model the best - at least all those that I've seen. 

Oh, and I really like that Charlois calf! :biggrin2:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 11, 2008)

*OTHERS:

*Safari Panda with Cub (big like the lion, lots of detail and really cute! One of my favorites even though the cub has weird eyes):





















With my Schleich Panda cub that I've had for a while:






Papo Elephant Calf (looks awesome and very sweet, a favorite):






Very pretty face, her eyes look real:






Showing off her nice wrinkles:






With my Schleich Asian Elephant calf that I've had for a while:






Safari Moose calf (I love moose, but I may return him. The right eye is just a little too crazy looking):


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 11, 2008)

*BREYER:*

My cute little Appaloosa Stablemate pair, a mare and her foal. I got them a couple weeks ago but didn't post pictures. They're cute, but the detail isn't as good as the Schleich horses. They're also smaller than Schleich and the pair of them cost $10! I probably won't get more Stablemates but will stick with the bigger Breyer horses.
















And last of all... my Breyer traditional sized foal, Footloose! He is ADORABLE! Beautiful detail, I love him. He's my first big horse, now I want all the other foals too :biggrin2:































My favorite animals from today! I'd have to say my very most favorites are Footloose the foal (though I don't know if he counts since he's bigger), the elephant, Mandarin duck, Hyacinth Macaw, Bantam Hen, wolf cub and pandas. Overall, I'm very pleased with what I got. I think there are 3 or 4 that I'm considering exchanging, what do you think? They're all ones that I mentioned exchanging when I posted their pictures.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 11, 2008)

Bassetluv, I too was thinking the white line on the lion cub's back was from the white on the lioness's face, but it looks like there was originally a smaller white line that they painted over with an even bigger line. Weird, huh? What would you do... try to exchange it or not? I'm only wanting to exchange ones that I consider to have significant boo boos, not just little things since when they send me a new one, the new one may be even worse!


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 11, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Here are the long awaited pictures!
> 
> All the newbies together before taking off their tags:
> 
> ...


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 11, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> *RABBITS
> 
> *Safari Rabbit (he is huge!):
> 
> ...


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 11, 2008)

Peg, now you know why I haven't bought any since I placed that order! I'm planning on holding out as long as I can on getting any more. I figured I may as well get a bunch at once so I don't have to pay shipping to Alaska again, and all the Schleich I got were discontinued ones.

As for exchanging any, I'm going to give it a couple days before deciding. I think the only ones I want to maybe exchange are the lioness with cub, the dapple grey stallion, the lamb and the moose calf. I'll have to take into consideration how much shipping would cost though, I'll figure that out later.


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 11, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> *CANINES* (that includes wolves, right?)
> 
> But of course!
> 
> ...


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 11, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> *BIRDS
> 
> *Safari Mandarin Duck (he's really beautiful, wonderful paint job and beautiful colors, lots of detail... The purple is metallic! Definitely one of my favorites):
> 
> ...


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 11, 2008)

Peg, here's a real Mandarin duck:

http://bestpicever.com/pic-238-Mandarin-duck

I think they're gorgeous


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 11, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> *CATS
> 
> *Papo cat (very pretty with good detail, one of my favorites):
> 
> ...


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 11, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> *FARM ANIMALS:
> 
> *They're cute - but I think I like Schleich better for the quality of paint job, etc. I do like the cow a bit...but I really like the cow the feed store has and I'm trying to hold back from going and buying her....


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 11, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> *OTHERS:
> 
> *Safari Panda with Cub (big like the lion, lots of detail and really cute! One of my favorites even though the cub has weird eyes):
> 
> ...


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 12, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> *BREYER:*
> 
> I almost don't dare even look at the Breyer.....the smaller ones are ok...but when I look at this one - I go...
> 
> ...


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 12, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Peg, here's a real Mandarin duck:
> 
> http://bestpicever.com/pic-238-Mandarin-duck
> 
> I think they're gorgeous


OOOhhh...very pretty. I knew they were colorful and I'd heard of them I think...just never really saw a picture.


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 12, 2008)

I posted this in the Schleich thread but I'm going to post it here too....here's the order I placed earlier this week as a birthday gift (not from the person who recently gave me money - but from someone else). 






























































Then I saw this on Ebay - discontinued from Papo....an Exmoor Pony...






I may be placing one last order tonight or over this weekend for the last of my Papo for a bit....as I really am liking a lot of that brand too -and I may buy a few Safari.....

..... sigh ....

:?


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 12, 2008)

Peg, I have a little red Schleich squirrel coming in my other order! The one that arrived today I actually ordered second, weird thing is I'm pretty sure I picked slower shipping for the order that came today. The other order that I'm now expecting any day is all Schleich  The ones in this order today were just the Papo and Safari animals that I thought were the cutest of the cute. The only ones I'm not so pleased with are the lamb, moose calf and the Appaloosa foal. In fact, if I do return the 4 I already mentioned, I may not re-order the moose calf or lamb, we'll have to see. I will definitely re-order the lioness and cub and the dapple grey horse though. I'll probably wait a couple months and re-order them when I order another (smaller) batch so I don't have to pay shipping twice!

I enjoyed reading all your little comments and am glad seeing mine helped you decide which ones to get! I am quite enamored of all the ones I got today, it's a good thing they arrived on my day off because it took a long time to take them all out, get their labels off, take pictures, upload pictures, and post pictures! Luckily I had yesterday off too and basically cleaned all day so I did get the things done that I wanted to, even with this interruption :biggrin2:

Which Papo and Safari do you think you want to order?


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 12, 2008)

Oh, you posted while I was typing! I think I'm going to have to put the little hedgehog on my list, he's so cute  Also, isn't the Breyer foal beautiful? He's perfect, he doesn't have the slightest blemish anywhere! He was only $12 if I remember correctly, and there are two or three other foals in the same line that cost the same amount. I'm going to ask for them for Christmas or something. I saw all the foals at the feed store a couple weeks ago (and got a preview of what Footloose would look like) and had to pry myself away from them!


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 12, 2008)

> Which Papo and Safari do you think you want to order?


I am not sure on what I want. Some of the Safari I like better than I thought I would - others - not so sure. I think I see the most consistent quality of work in the Schleich although I do like the Papo also....

I have got to say - I've been eyeing this one - which is really really different...

http://www.reallygreattoys.com/ItemDetail.aspx?itemID=46302

It's currently out of stock - but I love the colors, etc. I am not sure if it has been discontinued or if they'll be getting it back in....but it sure is interesting.

I do know that I've come to peace with the idea that I'm going to buy the ones that strike me as being something I like....without worrying about if they're whichever brand. I'm going to be doing displays with them and what matters to me is how well they look together - what look I get, etc. - vs. which one is which. 

Snowy - for the horses - do you like the Schleich better or the Safari better? I forget if you have any Papo....


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 13, 2008)

Peg, I'm like you- I'm getting the animals I like best, regardless of their brand. I'm also not collecting certain "types" of animals, like say big cats. I'm not even specifically getting family groups, I'm just getting the ones that catch my eye. I will probably eventually move on to getting the family members of the ones I already have. I am collecting all of the rabbits though, and I have a fair number of birds.

As for horses, I have I think 3 Safari horses, 1 Papo and a bunch of Schleich. I do think the Schleich horses are the best quality with the most detail, but I'm probably going to pick up a few more Safaris and Papos. And I really like the Safari Andalusian and Dapple Grey I got yesterday. Consistent quality... I don't really think I can say if Safari or Schleich is better. Safari has some really gorgeous ones that surpass any of the Schleich I've seen, but there are a couple of less detailed ones. Schleich actually is the same way though, some of their older ones aren't as nice in my opinion, even though I like them. I tend to find the Safari animals more charming for some reason. Based on my limited experience, Safari and Schleich seem to be better than Papo, but Papo is interesting in it's own way. Some of the Papo horses that I've seen pictures of look very angular, almost like they were made out of clay or something. The foal that's lying down curled up and the foal that's scratching it's head are examples of that. What do you think?


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 13, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Peg, I'm like you- I'm getting the animals I like best, regardless of their brand. I'm also not collecting certain "types" of animals, like say big cats. I'm not even specifically getting family groups, I'm just getting the ones that catch my eye. I will probably eventually move on to getting the family members of the ones I already have. I am collecting all of the rabbits though, and I have a fair number of birds.
> 
> I've always loved puppies, big cats, kitties and some of the forest animals. I really really want to find an otter that I like (memories from Alaska and a cruise we took)...so it seems only natural for me to collect these things.
> 
> ...


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 13, 2008)

Hey, I didn't know they had free shipping! I may have to look into that for some point in the future  I'm looking forward to seeing pictures of your Papo Exmoor pony, I've had my eye on him as well! There are a couple other Papo horses I want too, same goes for Safari.

I spent some time looking at my little animals this evening and I like them so much. I picked a few up and held them. Also, so far I've dropped the Schleich toucan and it bounced several feet across the floor, but didn't break or have it's paint messed up! I also knocked my Footloose foal over on the counter last night and his paint is still fine too. I'm so glad! Do you think you'll ever collect any of the Breyer horses? I have a thing for the Breyer foals (Moonbeam, Buttercup, Bluebell and Takoda), I know I want to collect those 4. They're so lovely, and my feed store has a lot of them so I can get a look at the different models in person before deciding. Of the larger ones, I want this one, Bluegrass Bandit- she's so pretty in person:

http://www.goldenoakstables.com/miv...de=GOS&Product_Code=0585&Category_Code=BL2005

I also want these two, Misti and Stormy (saw them at the feed store):
http://www.horsetackinternational.com/Breyer-Traditional-Mist-and-Stormy-of-Chincoteague-1286.html


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 13, 2008)

Here are the other Breyer foals I want:

Takoda:
http://www.horsetackinternational.com/Breyer-Traditional-Mist-and-Stormy-of-Chincoteague-1286.html

Buttercup:
http://www.learningthings.com/itemdesc.asp?ic=RI001155&eq=RI001155A&Tp=

Bluebell:
http://www.rods.com/p/3953,317_Breyer-Bluebell-Clydesdale-Foal.html

Moonbeam:
http://www.rods.com/p/3955,317_Breyer-Moonbeam-Grullo-Quarter-Horse-Foal.html

I'm most looking forward to Buttercup and Moonbeam.


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 14, 2008)

I like the Breyer - the quality, etc. - but the price is just...I don't know. It puts me off for now. I suppose if I was going to collect them - I would budget to buy one per payday. 

But I've always really liked "minatures"...Art once had a partial collection of the Star Trek starship minatures and I think I loved them more than he did....I wish I could finish the set for him...someday.

I was bad - but not by much...I just bought this guy on Ebay...

http://www.many-miniatures.com/prime/inventory/pvc/animals/by02.jpg

He's a hedgehog by Bullyland...and trust me Snowy - you don't want to go to TGFToys and start looking at the Bullyland stuff - especially the cats and dogs. 

Nope....not at all.

Just make sure I get to see the pictures first of what you buy from going there - so then I can know what to buy! :biggrin2:

Ok - so I'm teasing....but yeah - I think I like Bullyland too....

Oh - and I paid $1 for my hedgehog on Ebay plus $1.67 for shipping...so I don't think that is too bad...


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 14, 2008)

Oh my....I don't know how long this will last....and I'm not sure if I'm going to take advantage of it - I'm seriously considering it......

If you google "Schleich & sale" - a link will come up to Really Great Toys - for free shipping with a $30 order. I went there - then I clicked on "Papo" partway down the page...and it brought me to a new page...which also offered free shipping with a $30 Papo order.

Not sure what it would do if I tried to order Safari....

Ok - I just clicked Safari from the Papo page - and it also offered free shipping on orders over $30...

Fascinating...


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 15, 2008)

Today has almost been like a mini-Christmas....

First my Schleich moose came from Ali....along with my Exmoor pony from my Ebay purchase.

Then my birthday order of Papo/Schleich came....oh how fun!

I'm too wiped out to do pictures...but here are my immediate thoughts...

Exmoor Pony - so glad I got it. If this is an example of the older Papo horses - I want more....very very nice. Only complaint - has a bit of a female face - but is male.

Pinto Mare - I love her - I really do. You can even see her nipples where she's nursing the foal (which I'm still waiting on)...they did a good job on her. 

Tiger cub - disappointed - cheesy looking....but I will keep it.

White tiger cub - cute - need to put it beside the Schleich and see how it looks....when I am more rested

Boulonnais Foal - I have mixed feelings - I love the front - but don't care for the tail. Still yet....I do like it.

Puma - probably my favorite in this order - I LOVE the wild look of the face and of course I couldn't really capture it w/ my Kodak - so I'm going to try to get it w/ my Nikon tomorrow

Lynx - I love this one too - the face is so interesting

Cheetah w/ Cub - I thought I'd like the cub the best - but I like the adult the best I think - I really like the look of the set

Black panther & spot panther - same mold - just different paint jobs ....very interesting. I think I'll like them more in a display with others vs. looking at them alone

Percheron Horse - mixed feelings - I love the face and the mane and stuff - don't care a lot for the tail. From 1-10 with 10 being the best - I'd probably give it a 7 or so. But I want to put it next to the Schleich...I do like it - I think if I have it a distance away from me vs. right in my face - I'll like it better. I've noticed that about some of the Papo.

Schleich hedgehog....LOVE IT. Its adorable - I'm so glad I got it

Schleich moose from Ali - IT ROCKS!!! I love moose anyway....but wow - this sure reminded me of Alaska -and sitting in the bay window on the second floor and yelling out the window to the moose, "Hey moosey....I'm home!". Of course...once they started looking at the stairs - and then up at the window...I shut my mouth.


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 19, 2008)

These are being held for me by an Ebay seller until next Friday (our bigger payday)....two of them have been discontinued by Bullyland and I was having a hard time finding them.






The British Blue has been discontinued...



















The stalking cat has been discontinued










I hope I like these as much as I think I might. I love the various poses and think they'll be cute in my displays....


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 19, 2008)

If I didn't know myself I would be buying some of those cats. I am so glad I am sticking to one.


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 26, 2008)

I was bad...but oh well. 

Here is the Safari stuff from Ebay:





Thanks to Snowy - I HAVE to get this next one...





Ok - so I have this thing for moms & babies...





I think I'm in love with the looks of this breed of horse....




I found this one very interesting too....




And the meerkats? I couldn't resist..




I don't know why I liked this one so much...but oh well..




This one will have a name - Edward - after my pet skunk when I was a teenager...




This was the one that I just HAD to have - along with the hen on the nest...





and here are the Bullyland items I added to my cat order:












I know...I know...this one is strange for me - but I've found myself eyeing various dragons and I just couldn't resist this one. (I also have a pegasus on order since that is Zin's nickname for me)


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 26, 2008)

SEVERAL I want from those. Stop tempting me Peg.


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 27, 2008)

Yeah- my Papo cats and dogs (and dragon) arrived today. I'm SO thrilled....they really do look realistic - I almost like them better than Schleich (ok - I may like them better once I look at them some more). I haven't put them side by side but I think the Bullyland is larger...

I also got my Papo Pegasus...I showed it to Art and he was impressed. If I remember right - this was from a private person - not a store type thing (but hey - I got it for $6.15 instead of $12.99)...I'm a bit disappointed because there are little marks on it - but I think if I take a damp cloth and lightly rub at it - they'll come off. 

I'll try to take pictures this weekend - all I can say is the pictures I posted of the Bullyland are VERY accurate...they really do look that good.


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 27, 2008)

I took pictures of the Exmoor pony - need to crop them and post them....but here are some pictures from today...

Can you figure out which one isn't Schliech?





All of my kitties from the various brands...




All of my dogs from the various brands..




Another picture of my kitties..




My two new Bullyland dogs




Two of my new kitties




Ok - so I like taking pictures of my kitties....




I love my Chow Chow. She/he has some marks but I think it was damaged in shipping to the supplier because it was still in the bag, etc. 




I love the siamese - and while I don't name my minatures - her name is Suzie Q after a kitty I loved and lost..




Another look at my new kitties..




I really like the Bullyland line..




The middle one (blue/gray) has been discontinued - so I'm glad I got it




I wanted to show the size of the dragon...




I think the Bullyland dogs mix in well with the Schleich ones




Cats again..




Oh...speaking of dragons...




This is supposed to look like pewter I think...




Close up of doggies






It turns out that the seller I bought the Bullyland from has a website. It is www.many-miniatures.com and they place some of the discontinued and/or sale items on Ebay as auctions.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 27, 2008)

Hmm seeing those not wanting as much. 

I will wait for the others.


----------



## Bassetluv (Sep 28, 2008)

>



I love your new kitties, Peg...and the one in this pic (in the middle) reminds me of my cat I lost recently. They're all very cute!


----------



## Bassetluv (Sep 28, 2008)

Here's something I got from a seller on ebay not long ago...a saddle and bridle set for my Breyers. Here it is on Big Ben:
















I am very impressed with it! The woman makes these saddles and sells them; she does a wonderful job. I'd love to buy more from her (once I've paid for the new steam cleaner I just got ).


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 28, 2008)

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> >
> 
> 
> 
> I love your new kitties, Peg...and the one in this pic (in the middle) reminds me of my cat I lost recently. They're all very cute!


The more I look at the kitties - the more I like them better than Schleich...and Papo. I think they're more realistic. I especially love the Siamese one and the black Maine Coon cat. The Persian is nice too - but a bit too "shiny". 

I really like the dogs almost better than the Schleich too. I think the Chow Chow is adorable - then again -I've had a chow.


----------

